# ارفع عزم سيارتك من غير تيربو اونايترس وباشياء رخيصه وحلوه



## محمد حسن نصر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

و سنتحدث عن كيفية زيادة قوة محركك بزيادة قد تصل الى 50 حصان من غير تربو او اى شواحن:
وطبعا من غير دخول الصناعيه كل اسبوع وعوار راس وازعاج ..بس يعتمد على الاستعمال الشخصي للانسان.

اولا: الفلتر الرياضى Cold Air Filter
يعتبر الفلتر الرياضى اولى خطواتك فى عالم التعديل و هو متوافر فى الاسواق باسعار مناسبة.

فكرة عمله:
زيادة كمية الهواء البارد الداخل الى المحرك (فكلما انخفضت درجة الحرارة كلما زادت القوة الحصانية) علاقه عكسية

فائدته:
رفع القوة الحصانية من 2 الى 10 حصان (على حسب الظروف فى الاجواء الباردة سيدخل هواء ابرد فسيعطى نتائج افضل) يعني تبريد.


مكان التركيب:
الفلتر الرياضى يركب محل فلتر الهواء السابق و لكن يراعى ان يوضع بحيث ان يكون فى ابعد مكان عن المحرك حتى لا تؤثر حرارة المحرك عليه لان الفكرة من عمله هوا ادخال هواء بارد فاذا كان بجانت المحرك فلن يؤدى وضيفته بل و قد يقلل من عزم المحرك. وبالامارات في هنود يفصلون عازل بين الفلتر والمكينه علشان الحراره ما تنتقل.
يجب مراعاة الصيانة الدورية للفلتر و ذلك بوضع المادة الزيتية التى تاتى معه و التى تكمن وظيفتها فى الامساك بالغبار و منعه من الدخول الى المحرك الى سياثر سلبيا على المحرك
. وطبعا يؤثر على العزم ويكون الموتر ثقيل و مافيه عزم =ميـــــت كانه عادي من غير ولا شي.





















ثانيا: احرق مزيد من الوقود:


الفكرة الاساسية للحصول على القوة الحصانية هي حرق مزيد من الوقود , لذا نستطيع ان نقوم ببعض الخطوات:













1- تغيير الرشاشات للمحرك(Injectors) برشاشات ذات سعة اكبر 
2- تغيير طرمبة الوقود باخرى اكبر حتى نزيد ضغط الوقود التى سترشه الرشاشات.
ملاحظة: ليش من الضرورى ان نقوم بشراء القطع الاصلية او الرياضية لهذه الاجزاء بالذات بل نستطيع استعارتها من اى محرك اقوى ذات سعة اكبر.
3- طبعا بعد زيادة الضغط داخل خطوط الوقود سنحتاج الى تغير شمعات الاشتعال (البوجيهات)حتى نحرق الوقود الذى سنرشه كزيادة باخرى زات قدرة اشعالية اكبر مثل شمعات الاحتراق من Splitfire .
وللتاكد من اشعال جميع الوقود الى سيرش نستطيع ان نركب جهاز اشعال (Ignition) مع تركيب المكثفات الخاصة به 
(Coils) .
طريقة عمل جهاز الاشعال و المكثفات :جهاز الاشعال سيقوم بزيادة قوة الشراره فى البوجيه مع تعدد الشراره اى انه سيجعل تتابعها اسرع (شرارتين فى المرة بدل من شرارة مع تسارع افضل)حتى يضمن احراق اكبر كمية من الوقود.
سيتم تغير المكثفات Coils باخرى لتحمل الفولت الكهربي لجهاز الاشعال لان المكثفات العادية المركبة فى السيارة تتحمل فولت من 15 الى 25 الف فولت اما المكثفات التى تاتى مع جهاز الاشعال تتحمل حتى 50 الف فولت .
سيتم ايضا تغيير اسلاك البوجيهات باخرى وظيفتها تقليل الفاقد من الكهرباء التى ستصل الى البوجيه الى اقل قدر ممكن.

ملحوظة: خطوات الاشعال قد تزيد لوحدها مقدار قد يصل الى 30 حصان

ثالثا: غير برمجة الكمبيوتر:وحدة الكمبيوتر الخاصة بمحرك السيارة (ECU-Engine Computer Unit) هي المسؤوله عن العديد من عوامل الامن و المواصفات القياسية التى لا تعني الكثير من الشباب مثل التحديد الالكترونى للسرعه و عدم اعطاء القوه الكامله للسياره عند كل نقلة و خصوصا فى البدايه حتى لا تفرك الاطارات بسرعة و عنف و قد يتسبب الى تقليل عمرها الافتراضى .
طبعا تغير الكمبيوتر سيعطينا قوة اكبر قد تصل الى 10 احصنة و مرونة فى التعامل و السرعة القصوة بشكل اكبر و نستطيع ذلك بطريقتين:
الاولى: تغيير الشرائح الاكترونية الغير مرغوب فيها فقط بشرائح اخرى مبرمجة من جديد
(ولكن اذا حدث خطأ فسيقف المحرك عن العمل حتى تحصل على كمبيوتر اخر لذا انا لا احبذها)
الثانية:تغيير الكمبيوتر بالكامل باخر رياضى و الاحتفاظ بالقديم كنوع من الاحتياط.
وتوفر شركات التعديل كمبيوترات لجميع المحركات تقريبا و اشهر الشركات المنتجة FC Apaxi وهى متخصصة فى المحركات اليابنية بشكل عام و هناك شركةHamman للــBMW و غيرهم وااايد









والمنافسه على اشدها بين الشركات.


رابعا : نظام اخراج العادم:فى الخطوات السابقة زدنا كمية الهواء الداخل الى المحرك كما زدنا كمية الوقود و حرقه و لكننا يجب ان نفكر فى الغازات الذى ستتولد بكمية اكبر من السابق.
نسيطع ان نقوم ببعض التعديلات على نظام اخراج العادم Exhaust system و ذلك يتغيره باخر رياضى 
سواء كان بانبوبة واحدة Pipe او انبوبتين و سيعمل على تسهيل خروج العادم و تغيره و تعديله من اهم الخطوات و اكثرها حساسية فكل محرك له نظام عادم رياضى مختلف عن باقى المحركات فمثلا الانظمة للسيارات اليابنية مختلف عن الالمانية و قد نجد بعض السيارات اليابانية فيما بينها قد يختلف النظام فيها.

بهذه الخطوات الاربع قد تزيد قوة محركك عن 50 حصان و هى مرتبطة بنوع القطع المستخدمة و فى بعض انواع المحركات زيادة الاداء العالي قد تزيد القوه بمقدار قد يصل الى 100 حصان

واهم شي يا اخواني الكرام انه الواحد يحكم عقله ولا يخلي الطيش يلعب في راسه ..










ولا تنسو حزام الامان والردود بعد لا تنسونا فيها 




وشكرا...

منقول


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلطان86 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

وماله يا عمنا نزود العزم زي ما احنا عايزين بس هي تيجي الاول بس ......شكرا يا سيدي علي المعلومات دي


----------



## ahmed 3x (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo66800 (21 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## محمداحمد غنام (12 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بسمع انه لكل سيارة رقم من ارقام البواجي ممكن أعرف اي شيء عن هذا المجال


----------



## commander 15 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
ولكن سؤالي هو ( هل ادخال هواء بارد الى المحرك افضل من الهواء الساخن )
( وهل سيكون الإشتعال أفضل مع الهواء البارد ام مع الهواء الساخن )


----------



## yousef shadid (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## العامري4 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذي الفاضل كل تعديل على السياره لا يمكن ان يعطي نتيجه ايجابيه على عمر السياره الا فتراضي ولا سيما المحرك لانها صممت بمقاييسا معينه على حسب ما يراه الصانع مناسبا لهذه السياره ولكن الا ضل من ذالك ان تتعهد سيا رتك با لصيانه الدوريه والتعديليه(او فر هول)ممايساعد على اطالة عمر السياره وشكرا


----------



## منة المصرى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتى اطلب المساعده فانا لسه بدرس ومش فاهمه يعنى ايه العزم


----------



## منة المصرى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

من لديه معلومات واضحه يرسلها لى برساله خاصه او رساله زائر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eliasengn (8 مارس 2010)

بس هاي حفلة
يعني بدها شغل وفلوس


----------



## roswel (9 مارس 2010)

*moment*

thank brother about this nice infos


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي (11 مارس 2010)

_أخي الكريم /_
_مـحـمـد حسـن نصر مشـــــــككككككككور على هذا الموضوع_
_ولي بعض المـُلاحـظـآت عليه وهي أنــه ُ :_
_أنت أو صآحـب الموضوع الرئيس_
_قـآل في الفقرة التآلية /// الكلام الأتي :_
_{ _ثالثا: غير برمجة الكمبيوتر:وحدة الكمبيوتر الخاصة بمحرك السيارة (ECU-Engine Computer Unit) هي المسؤوله عن العديد من عوامل الامن و المواصفات القياسية التى لا تعني الكثير من الشباب مثل التحديد الالكترونى للسرعه و عدم اعطاء القوه الكامله للسياره عند كل نقلة و خصوصا فى البدايه حتى لا تفرك الاطارات بسرعة و عنف و قد يتسبب الى تقليل عمرها الافتراضى . _}_​ 
_طـبـعـآ كتب وترجم أختصآر الأي سي يو ECU بأنها _
_أختصآر لكلمآت{{{ أنجن كمبيوتر يونت Engine Coputer Unit }}} _
_وهذا غير صحيح { معنآها صحيح لا كن ليس الأختصآر لها } _
_الأخـتـصـآر الصحيح هو لــــ {{{ أنجن كنترول يونت Engine Control Unit}}}_
_والموضوع كـُلـُه مـبـآلـغ في صحتـه من حيث_
_أنـه ُ في حآلت تركيبك هذي الأشـياء سوف تحصـُل_
_على حوآلي 50 حصآن أو أكثر _
_الموضوع الأســـــآس هو دعـآية لشركـآت أمريكية نصآبة_
_ تسوق لبضآعـتـها المزعومة وليس مـُجرب_
_وليس مـُبرهن_
_يمكن تحصـُل بعد كـُل هذي الخسآئر والتعب على بضع أحصنة فـقـط_
_لذى لزم التنبيه حتى لاتروح أموآل الأخوة_
_الأعـضاء من العرب والزوآر ســــــــُدى :_
_صـدقني عن خبرة بـأشـــياء كثيرة سمعتها ورئـيتها بالغرب من مثل هذي الدعآيآت _
_سواء من الزيوت أو أضـآفآت للزيوت أو للوقود_
_أو بوآجي { شمعآت الأحترآق} أو أو أو ... ألـخ_
_بــــــــشــــكل يومي وشـــــبه يومي يـُظهرون لك _
_أشــــــيـاء جـديدة وخـيـآلـيـة _
_وأنا مـــُتـأكـد بأهـتمـآمـك لمنفعة الجميع _
_لكن أ ُحب التنبيه لمعرفتي بمثل هذي الأشياء._​ 
_التي أعرف أنها تزيد في عزم الـمـُحرك صح وبشكل أيـجـآبي _
_هي الهدرز { الكندآسة / الشكمآنـآت } المـُزوجة مثل هذولي :_


 





 



 


 


 


_كـمـا لاتـنـسـى :_
_أنـه ُ مع مرور الزمن والرطوبة وتـلـوث التضآريس ..._
_تهتري {قــُرص العسل} بالدبة الخلفية {دبة الشكمآن}_
_أو دبة التلوث الأمآمية :_
_مـثل هـذي تحت :_
_وتـكـتـُم الـمـُحـرك مما يـُضعف عزم السـيـآرة :_


 

_شـــُف تركيبتها الدآخلية { تـُشبه أقرآص العسل} :_
_ومع مرور الزمن والتلوث والرطوبة_
_تتسدد الموآصير الدقيقة بدآخلها_
_وتصدي وتنهآر دآخل الدبة _
_وتبدء تــسـُد المجــآري وتكـتـُم الـمـُحرك_
_وجميع نظآم الكـنـدآسة { الشكمآن } :_
_



_​ 
_كمـا أن الـدبـة الأمـآمـيـة {{{ دبة التلوث }}} :_
_دآخـلها مصنوع من المعدن المعروف{{{ بكآتلتك Catalyatic }}} ..._
_وهو غـآلي جـدآ ونآدر وجودُه ألا بروسيا :_
_فلو خربت عليك دبة التلوث الأمآمية { Catalyatic Converter}_
_وغيرتها فلا_
_تـتـرُكها لـهـُم يومـآ من الأيآم تبيع جوفها الدآخلي بذهب : _


 


_شـــُف المـعـدن المذكور دآخلها { غـآلي } لا أحد يخدعك ويـسرق مـآلك :_
_صـُنـعـت بزعمـهـُم أنها تحمي الجوء من التـلـوث وهـُم أكبر الملوثين للجوء :_


 



 


 

_أضـــُن أن الصور التي أوردتها فوق تكفي لـتـُصدق كـلامي :_
_._
_._
_._
_وأشــــــــكـُرك على الموضـوع _
_كـــــمـا أشــــــكـُرك للأمـآنة التي قـُمت بها بكتآبتك أنـه ُمـنـقول_
_لاكن يــآليتك ذكـرت المصدر للفــــآئـدة _
_مــــــــشـكور مـُكـرر وللمـزيـد من الأضـآفـآت النيرة_​ 
_الـمـُهـنـدس :_
_<<< أبو عبد الرحمن >>>_
_""" ا لأصـيـل الـحـجـآ ز ي """_​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (13 مارس 2010)

الاخ ابو عبد الرحمن تحيه طيبه وبعد 

catalytic ليس نوع معدن كما ذكرت 
هذه الكلمه تعني محفز وهذه المحفزات تستخدم لكي تتفاعل مع العادم قيل ان يصل الي الجو كي نتخلص من الملوثات الجويه وهذا كلام متفق عليه وغير مختلف فيييييييييييييييه


----------



## salwan (13 مارس 2010)

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3897/rdd114rv1.gif


----------



## صدام حسين البيضاني (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووور الله يعينك على شي جديد زيده اسياره


----------



## dalia2001 (24 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Marwan688 (31 مارس 2010)

المعذرة لجميع الأعضاء ولكن ..

الفلتر والهدرز والبرمجه والبخاخات والبواجي كلها تعطي أداء حلو إذا حسبت مقاساتها صح مو أروح أجيب لي بواجي 3 روؤس وسيارتي ستوك و 4 سلندر " معليش ع الأسلوب" أكيد إنها ما راح تعطيني أداء نهائيا وراح تزيد العزم ع المكينه مما يؤدي لتعبها.
( يعني المسأله حساب ووزن للقطع مع بعضها البعض )

على فكرة الهدرز والكت باك " الإقزوزت " مريحه جدا للسيارة طبعا ماني قاعد أتكلم من فراغ أنا لي في تعديل السيارات وفي تعديل المكائن لأنها تخفض من درجه حرارة المكينه وإنت إذا غيرتها بتلاحظ إنخفاض في درجة حرارة المكينه وطبعا تعتمد إذا تبغى سيارتك مستواها حلو للمسافات القصيرة 500 متر أو المسافات الطويله 800 متر.

أما برمجه الكمبيوتر هذي عالم ثاني وهي تفرق من سيارة لسيارة حتى لو نفس النوع والموديل والشركة ومن مبرمج لمبرمج، فعادي تشوف سيارة تبرمج كمبيوترها فتعطيني زياده 10 أحصنه وفي المقابل السيارة الثانية توصل ل 30 حصان وتكون كلها تحت مستوى الخطر.

هذا رد سريع جدا فإذا فيه أحد حاب يستفسر أكثر بخصوص الموضوع انا حاضر..

آسف ع الإطاله


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------

